# Avatars not displayed



## Wordsmyth

Avatars in post headers are appearing as 'red X' boxes. I'm guessing it's a problem on the server, and Mike's probably aware of it — if so, sorry to have raised it.

But just to reassure me that I don't have a problem at my end, could someone flag if (s)he's seeing the same problem.

Thanks
Ws


----------



## mkellogg

I am testing something with the avatars - they are now coming from a different server.  You should see them though.  I can't imagine why not.

Anyway the test isn't going as well as hoped so I might be changing things back to the way they were today or tomorrow.

And, yes, please report problems, especially with the dictionaries.

Mike


----------



## Wordsmyth

Thanks for the reply, Mike. 

Guess I'll hold off for a couple of days, then, and see if they come back.

In case it helps, what I'm seeing is this: 
 (for everyone's avatars, not just mine).


----------



## Cabeza tuna

I have the same problem for example I see Wordsmyth's Avatar with a red cross.
Emm somehing else I can see the avatar in the profiles.... I don't know if that is important.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Cabeza tuna said:


> [...] Emm somehing else I can see the avatar in the profiles.... I don't know i that is important.


 
Same for me

Ws


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello,


Wordsmyth said:


> Same for me
> 
> Ws


And same for me too, but only at work!

I guess there are now 2 locations to get the avatars' pics:


 The one still from the forum servers for the *user profile* -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here: *http://forum.wordreference.com/customavatars*/avatar10026_2.gif
 The new one for the *threads *->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from here:  *http://http.cdnlayer.com/wordreferencecom/customavatars*/avatar10026_2.gif
 
My office proxy probably doesn't allow this 2nd location as an authorized one (maybe it is in a black list because it's been considered as a non professional site from their point of view...) or the server could be sometimes overloaded...


----------



## mkellogg

Karine's explanation is the best one that I've seen.  Otherwise, I'm not sure why you can't get the avatars.

I'm still watching the results of this experiment. Now it is actually looking good.  I won't know better till next week, but it seems to be reducing the load on the server some.  In the meantime, those few of you that are affected should be able to turn off avatars in your Control Panel.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

Ok I think than that is the problem, in my job the only website than we can visit is WR any other is banned so they ban the avatars.


----------



## mkellogg

Cabeza tuna said:


> Ok I think than that is the problem, in my job the only website than we can visit is WR any other is banned so they ban the avatars.


I like it!  Ban the whole Internet except for WR.  Why can't more companies and organizations do that?

Actually, it reminds me of the Filipino call center that had that setup and used the forum's PM feature as their inner-office email till we chased them away.

EDIT: for those of you who having problems, is this any better?
http://cdn.wordreference.com/wordreferencecom/customavatars/avatar10026_2.gif


----------



## Cabeza tuna

I can't see that image, they do that because all the internet (except intranet) was banned to all, is a call center too, but we are a little english team (everyone else speak all day in spanish) and we ask permission for have access to one dictionary and we choose WR (I didn't know this page until then), then I ask permission to have access to the forum, and now I am forum adict.

In home I am going to check i I can see the avatars and I tell you.



*This site is blocked by the SonicWALL Content Filter Service.*
*URL:* http://cdn.wordreference.com/wordreferencecom/customavatars/avatar10026_2.gif 
*Reason for restriction:* Administrative Custom List settings


----------



## Wordsmyth

Mike, the *cdn.wordreference.com* address works fine for me.

The cdnlayer.com link gives me the dreaded "*Access denied by SmartFilter ... Computing/Internet Streaming Media*". 

I can't even escape it at home, as my laptop connects to Internet via the company's LAN 'nomad' system. My company's blocking policy is fairly lenient, but they do put 'streaming media' sites up there with porn and dating .

I guess we affected members might actually be quite numerous; I come to WR not only through personal interest (passion even ), but also in a professional role. 

OK, avatars aren't essential, but they do a lot (as do smilies) to create a personal atmosphere in the forums, as previous discussions have shown — So if there's any way of keeping them away from the main 'blocking targets', I guess quite a number of us would be very grateful.

Ws


----------



## Cabeza tuna

no lucky for me at home I see the avatars so is a blocking problem,


----------



## Nanon

Wordsmyth said:


> OK, avatars aren't essential, but they do a lot (as do smilies) to create a personal atmosphere in the forums, as previous discussions have shown — So if there's any way of keeping them away from the main 'blocking targets', I guess quite a number of us would be very grateful.



Sure they aren't essential and we can do without them, but they are part of the identity of this community of "real people" exchanging valuable information.
I don't have problems with avatars while in the office, but I have problems with smilies and I can't use them (I can from home, though, so it definitely has to do with a company IT policy). I wonder why those people are stupid enough to think that if I use a  because I am posting about, let's say, marketing and adverts and I need a catchy phrase or a touch of irony, they think I am chatting . 
But now, we have a much more powerful weapon to say what we mean, and who we are. We have words...


----------



## Cabeza tuna

There is no way than the avatars come back the original location? I mean forum.worderference.com/................??


----------

